#ubuntu-uos-community 2016-11-15
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uos-community to: Currently no events are active in this room - http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1611/community/ - http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2016/11/15/%23ubuntu-uos-community.html
<mhall119> nacc: do you know how to setup the hangout for your session?
<mhall119> if not, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UDS/Sessions has the step-by-step instructions
<nacc> mhall119: i *think* it should be setup now
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uos-community to: Track: Community | Git-based Ubuntu development workflow | Url: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1611/meeting/22710/git-based-merge-workflow/
<nacc> thanks to rbasak :)
<dholbach> nice work!
<mhall119> nacc: the video doesn't allow embedding
<mhall119> rbasak: ^^ can you edit the video settings?
<rbasak> Where would I do that?
<mhall119> not sure after it's created
<Diziet> nacc: Could you invite me to the video hangout (Ian Jackson, I created b83m6t@fyvzl.net for this)
<nacc> Diziet: sure, give me one second
<Diziet> thanks
<rbasak> Diziet: try going to https://hangouts.google.com/hangouts/_/ytl/yq07F04I9D_f6YnWIxoB7HycyY363CimE_hAfjF8Ptc=?hl=en_GB&authuser=0
<mhall119> rbasak: when you set it up , in Advanced settings,there's an option for "Allow embedding" towards the bottom
<mhall119> you might have to create a new video to change that though
<rbasak> mhall119: in that case, do I need to quit...right.
<rbasak> Diziet: so that won't work. One moment.
<nacc> we'll be ready in just a sec :)
<rbasak> mhall119: it says "You can't embed live streams."
<rbasak> And the checkbox is disabled.
<mhall119> huh....not sure why that is, it's enabled for my account
<nacc> "ou will need to have a Verified YouTube profile before you can start an On-Air Hangout." ?
<rbasak> The help page says that my channel has to be verified.
<rbasak> Right. I thought I already did that with a phone call. Or was that just the account?
<mhall119> not sure, they've changed so much about on-air hangouts lately
<mhall119> I can host this next one if you'd like
<rbasak> Please
<mhall119> ok, updated the summit page, https://hangouts.google.com/hangouts/_/ytl/FfvzFcwTgW8qXQc2vOX5pYOQS51NOMYubPQfO1XGCfU=?hl=en_US&authuser=0 is the new hangout
<nacc> mhall119: thank you!
<CoderEurope> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bD45uJ8q2dk
<mhall119> getting everyone setup on the hangout, we'll be starting soon
<slangasek> barry: view-only link, so you have that at least: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bD45uJ8q2dk
<CoderEurope> Will @jcastro be joining us ?
<smoser>  http://pad.ubuntu.com/uos-1611-git-based-merge-workflow
<smoser> ^ has all relevant links now
<slangasek> huh, hangout toolbox completely broken for me, no way to put my name on anymore
<mhall119> slangasek: running chromium?
<mhall119> it breaks there sometimes
<mhall119> QUESTION: Does Debian keep their package sources in Git now too?
<barry> fwiw, git-dpm is essentially abandonware
<nacc> barry: good to know
<slangasek> mhall119: firefox
<mhall119> hmmm, works for me in FF (today anyway)
<Diziet> Hi.
<Diziet> My angle is mostly that I'm trying to talk people into using patches-applied trees.
<nacc> mhall119: it's a maintainer's choice, aiui -- the choice of how to do it, is up to them
<mhall119> ah, ok, so nothing uniform
<nacc> mhall119: right, and not enforced to be one particular VCS by any means
<mhall119> it does, thanks rbasak
<barry> i have a very dumb script which does a git-dpm import-dsc + chdists to do git dev of a pure ubuntu update, but this work is much better for merges than anything else i've used.  what i'm interested in is moving this more toward a git-based replacement for udd.  i.e. automatic imports, publicly available repo urls, with long term dream of push(+tag?) == upload
<CoderEurope> QUESTION: I doubt that I am not alone in not knowing all of the issues connected with this project - But my question is WHAT about translations and how can we better integrate them/tose in your project ? #Noob question.
<mhall119> oh, nice one Diziet
<CoderEurope> sans tose/tose
<CoderEurope> sans tose/those
<barry> aside: d/patches management is pretty crucial imho (i.e. 3.0 quilt <-> git), which when it works in git-dpm is pretty easy and when it doesn't is very painful.  similarly gbp-pq
<Diziet> barry: Yes.  That's where most of the code in dgit is.
<rbasak> As an example, you can "git clone https://git.launchpad.net/~usd-import-team/ubuntu/+source/dovecot" and take a look at the tree in "gitk --all"
<barry> Diziet: ack. that's where all the "fun" is :)
<CoderEurope> Is ack @sil on this channel ?
<popey> no
<popey> he is afk
<CoderEurope> popey, thanks-you.
<Diziet> warning: remote HEAD refers to nonexistent ref, unable to checkout.
<rbasak> Diziet: that's fine, ignore.
<rbasak> That's because there is no master branch.
<Diziet> git checkout ubuntu/zesty   <- fixed it
<slangasek> nacc, rbasak: where do I file bug reports? ;)  Because there should be a trunk which is the Ubuntu development trunk, and ubuntu/rel branches should only be needed for SRU
<rbasak> slangasek: https://launchpad.net/usd-importer
<rbasak> slangasek: there is an "ubuntu/devel" tip maintained that is the Ubuntu development trunk.
<rbasak> Perhaps HEAD should point to that.
<slangasek> cool
<rbasak> We'd probably need an LP API if there isn't one already to make HEAD point to the right thing. That's more than just the "git push" that the importer does today.
<Diziet> changelog merge conflicts> devscripts has a mergechangelogs tool which often DTRT
<rbasak> Diziet: yes, we use dpkg-mergechangelogs extensively in our workflow.
<rbasak> It does get very painful when we cherry-pick individual bugfixes though. The right thing doesn't happen in debian/changelog.
<rbasak> So instead we keep changes to debian/changelog in their own commits.
<rbasak> And write debian/changelog basically only straight before upload.
<rbasak> Very similar to git-dch.
<Diziet> Hmm.  Yes, I can see why you might do that.
<rbasak> Uh, gbp dch.
<CoderEurope> mhall119 Does www.packages.ubuntu.com include the Soutce file and license usually (incl. git repos) ?
<CoderEurope> **sans Soutce/Source
<mhall119> CoderEurope: I'm not familiar with packages.ubuntu.com, sorry
<nacc> slangasek: https://bugs.launchpad.net/usd-importer
<slangasek> nacc: yep - already added to the pad, thanks :)
<nacc> slangasek: thank you!
<mhall119> is this "dgit" or "dget"?
<slangasek> mhall119: dgit
<mhall119> thanks
<barry> Diziet: QUESTION: with a patches-applied tree, how do you extract the patches applied to pristine upstream, e.g. to submit patches upstream, drop patches once applied upstream, etc.?
<slangasek> nacc, rbasak: you described usd-importer as "not doing a git merge"; that makes a certain amount of sense given that we don't have import branches tracking the full Debian history today; is this a fundamental design decision?  i.e. if we had rich history branches for Debian, would you be opposed to switching to merge?
<nacc> slangasek: it's not actually that it doens't do merges
<nacc> slangasek: the importer does a lot of merges :)
<nacc> slangasek: just 'ubuntu merges' aren't 'git merges'
<slangasek> nacc: ok, well - for UDD, ubuntu merges /are/ git merges ;)
<slangasek> er
<slangasek> bzr merges
<slangasek> (sorry, my brain autoreplaced bzr with git on the fly)
<nacc> interesting, I'd need to look at that in more detail -- there's no hard requirement, in and of itself, that they not be git-merges
<nacc> slangasek: merge of the old ubuntu with the new debian?
<slangasek> yes
<nacc> slangasek: ok, that's what the importer will do, as well
<slangasek> ok :)
<nacc> slangasek: there are up to 3 parents for any given publish: publishing parent (per Launchpad and the series history), changelog parent (from that publish's debian/changelog) and upload parent (in case a user pushed an upload tag to the repository representing their upload to the archive)
<nacc> slangasek: that's a relatively low level detail, but I think answers your question more completely
 * slangasek nods
<rbasak> https://lists.alioth.debian.org/cgi-bin/mailman/listinfo/vcs-pkg-discuss
<barry> any chance it's on gmane? ;)
<nacc> http://lists.alioth.debian.org/pipermail/vcs-pkg-discuss/2016-November/000909.html also, as a direct link
<CoderEurope> mhall119 : QUESTIOn (duplicate) earlier: .... the issues connected with this project - But my question is WHAT about translations and how can we better integrate them/those in your project ?
<mhall119> ^^ for rbasak or nacc  I think
<nacc> CoderEurope: thank you for the question -- sorry, the current topic is quite involved
<CoderEurope> no prob/lem
<nacc> CoderEurope: I personally don't know much about translations; but if they are just changes to debian/, it's sort of orthogonal to our project. Or maybe parallel :) That is, you can commit to the imported tree to add translations and ask that those changes get merged in order to upload them. It's not a focus of the workflows (yet), but it seems like translations could be one future documented
<nacc> (common) workflow.
-udsbotu:#ubuntu-uos-community- 5 minutes left in this session!
<CoderEurope> nacc, Thank-you you need to tell users 'Where' to file bugs too .. give a screenshare maybe of the launchpad page ?
-udsbotu:#ubuntu-uos-community- 4 minutes left in this session!
<barry> slangasek: please no!  having separate patches on top of upstream (whether directly represented or generated) is imho, very important for any interactions with upstream
<slangasek> barry: but they're represented as git commits
<slangasek> which is long-term better for us all
<nacc> CoderEurope: yes, will do. I think it's in the pad and I'll add it to the summit description
<CoderEurope> nacc, right-oh
-udsbotu:#ubuntu-uos-community- 3 minutes left in this session!
<barry> slangasek: yes, if those aren't squashed, *and* they're easily derived from upstream, then that's okay
-udsbotu:#ubuntu-uos-community- 2 minutes left in this session!
<slangasek> barry: so patches in debian/patches inherited from Debian, and imported into Ubuntu via dgit, would be squashed; but we're not responsible for those in Ubuntu
<slangasek> barry: but Ubuntu patches would not have their commits squashed
-udsbotu:#ubuntu-uos-community- 1 minute left in this session!
<barry> slangasek: but there's often a lot of overlap between "responsible in ubuntu" and "responsible in debian".  but if otoh i could look at the debian unsquashed view of the world then maybe it's okay, but it feels more complicated
-udsbotu:#ubuntu-uos-community- This session has ended.
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uos-community to: Track: Community | UbuCon Europe organization | Url: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1611/meeting/22715/ubucon-europe/
<nacc> So the git-based merge workflow is going to switch to a second hangout, URL forthcoming
<lynorian> Good idea
<nacc> we will make sure to capture that recording, as well, and it will be included in the UOS page/pad etc
<barry> gmane.comp.package.vcs-pkg fwiw
<rbasak> git workflow continuation hangout URL: https://hangouts.google.com/hangouts/_/ytl/ItUlmFSFjrFhFGzkE9LNt5tbVR32v8C9B3zsg-YK8zQ=?hl=en_GB&authuser=0
<rbasak> Is there an IRC channel to which we can move as well?
<mhall119> you can use #ubuntu-uos-overflow
<slangasek> barry: well basically, it means if you have a Debian branch where you're maintaining, your workflow there doesn't change; and dgit's synthesized branches /for Debian/ don't change; but the dgit imported branches /for Ubuntu/ would flatten debian/patches for convenience
<dholbach> hey svij
<svij> hey dholbach
<svij> I'm checking if i'm doing everyhing correct…
<slangasek> barry: and furthermore, if you adopted a dgit workflow in Debian, you would still have commit-per-patch view that merges through into Ubuntu
<svij> https://hangouts.google.com/call/7dbrin2vszadrmjkoniqt4eizae
<dholbach> do you have the broadcast url too?
<svij> if I find that…
<mhall119> svij: "Links" in the bottom right corner of the hangout screen
<mhall119> if it's an on-air hangout
<svij> dholbach will set it up again
<svij> since I'm too dumb for that :D
<dholbach> 2 more secs
<dholbach> https://hangouts.google.com/hangouts/_/ytl/6Cyqdfp7edHoROiXxoyfCoMCWPiSjyZ-ggQazNz2UIo= for everyone who wants to join in
<mhall119> svij: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UDS/Sessions
<dholbach> http://youtu.be/RJWSxDUVMBE broadcast
<cm-t> Heya !!
<kristbaum> Online yet?
<dholbach> mhall119, you joining?
<dholbach> or who else are we waiting for?
<mhall119> google say's I'm already there....and alone
<dholbach> oh
<svij> mhall119: https://hangouts.google.com/hangouts/_/ytl/6Cyqdfp7edHoROiXxoyfCoMCWPiSjyZ-ggQazNz2UIo= this one?
<dholbach> we had to update the links
<svij> oh right
<cm-t> i can't join hangout, will follow by listening and replying here if needed :)
<dholbach> we'll be right there
<mhall119> dholbach: says I'mnot authorized now :(
 * cm-t is in weekly board loco team
<svij> huh
<dholbach> mhall119, https://hangouts.google.com/hangouts/_/ytl/6Cyqdfp7edHoROiXxoyfCoMCWPiSjyZ-ggQazNz2UIo=?authuser=1 maybe?
<dholbach> I'm not sure what to do
<dholbach> the others could join
<dholbach> maybe wrong account or something?
<mhall119> if I use authuser=1 or =2 it lets me in, but I'm alone
<cm-t> on the summit site it says it will start soon
<svij> cm-t: not live yet
<dholbach> are you sure it's the right link?
<dholbach> we're 4
<CoderEurope> Etherpad (nothing in it) http://pad.ubuntu.com/uos-1611-ubucon-europe
<dholbach>  \o/
<kristbaum> \o/ working
<Mister_Q> kristbaum o/
<kristbaum> Mister_Q: o/
 * flexiondotorg is coming too :-)
 * Mister_Q waves from a company event and can't be in the hangout unfortunately
<dholbach> <3
<cm-t> Re.
<svij> guided tour through this: https://www.zollverein.de/angebote/ueber-kohle-und-kumpel
<svij> http://ubucon.org/en/events/ubucon-europe/schedule/
<lynorian> I have no microphone or webcam though on this desktop
<kristbaum> svij: where would one apply for a place to the trip?
<kristbaum> to the Coalmines ;)
<cm-t> Spoiler: LeUbuntuPodcast will release within 24h a video promoting explaining UbuCon in english, from cuts at ubucon summit us interviews
<cm-t> i hope it will bring maybe 1 or 2 more visitors ^^
<CoderEurope> QUESTION: Where can we buy camera stuff like sd cards in Essen City, Germany ?
<dholbach> there should be lots of places around
<dholbach> and the Unperfekthaus is in the middle of the city center
<CoderEurope> QUESTION: What is the IRC channel for the Ubucon conference in 2016 ?
<dholbach> not sure if that's decided... svij: ^
<svij> #ubucon-eu
<lynorian> yeah I don't think IRC works that well at the confrence
<dholbach> there's always going to be some who hang out there :)
<kristbaum> svij: I'm there on Fryday, if I want to help out, should I just come to the Unperfekthaus?
<CoderEurope> QUESTION: What contingencies are there for people that become unwell ?
<dholbach> what?
<dholbach> there's always one Patient Zero
<kristbaum> :D
<flexiondotorg> CoderEurope, Eat your vegetables.
<mhall119> ha!
<dholbach> yes!
<dholbach> veggies FTW
<Mister_Q> +1
<cm-t> Yummy
<CoderEurope> flexiondotorg: I am a carnivor ;)
<flexiondotorg> CoderEurope, Are you coming?
<lynorian> mmm veggies
<CoderEurope> I am perpetually broke.
<kristbaum> Syncing the flu ;)
<kristbaum> Ugh, but it's so early :(
 * Mister_Q forces kristbaum to write a blogpost about coalmines and ubuntu on ubuntufun. de if he actually attends that social event :D
 * kristbaum will do it ;)
<kristbaum> Thanks ;)
<Mister_Q> kristbaum haha
<lynorian> I am lucky to have a laptop with both
<CoderEurope> QUESTION: Will there be hotdogs, if not what foodies shall there be available ?
<lynorian> good no stuart langridge dying from too much carls junior
<cm-t> question: Beer 🍻🍺
<mhall119> that's not a question, that's an answer
<cm-t> Ohhh
<kristbaum> QUESTION: can you just enter an leave as you please, or does everyone get a braclett or something?
<flexiondotorg> CoderEurope, I'm curious, if you're not going why are you asking these questions?
<CoderEurope> flexiondotorg: I am sorry but I have been to many cons also I own /r/ubucon so I have a slight interest/experience. Are you gaining me ?
<kristbaum> spirits?
<Mister_Q> kristbaum http://misterq.me/nextcloud/index.php/s/fc9B1dr942jQfxt
 * lynorian is part of ubuntu- california team and want to see if any good ideas for this ubucon but can't really make it this time
<mhall119> lynorian: are you in touch with richard gaskin or nathan haines about UbuCon in California?
<kristbaum> Mister_Q so everyone will run around with popeys nametag now :D
<lynorian> I am in touch with nhianes a lot
<lynorian> and some with richard gaskin
<svij> nhaines will be attending
<CoderEurope> QUESTION: Will you be using something like #mediagoblin to show the slides/talk videos ?
<Mister_Q> kristbaum you'll get your own namebadge dont worry ;) It's just that I was too lazy and popey's namebadge was the first that I've cut out yet
<cm-t> Please help spread the video we will release within 24h to promote ubucon europe 💞
<cm-t> you're in mhall119 :D
<cm-t> dh u2 :)
<mhall119> in what?
<cm-t> a video we will release before tomorow to promote ubucon
<cm-t> it's cuts from last ubucon summit passadena
<CoderEurope> QUESTION: So the talks shall just remain on YTube ? Whats the name of the channel ?
<kristbaum> CoderEurope: IIRC they will be probably on a channel named Ubuntufun also
<svij> Mister_Q: ^
<Mister_Q> CoderEurope I will record a few talks and they'll go up on our ubuntufun youtube channel. Unfortunately I can not record every talk
<Mister_Q> svij ;)
<Mister_Q> kristbaum never heard of that :D
<cm-t> Maybe use ubucon europe g+ account?
<Mister_Q> nope
<kristbaum> \o/ till friday!
<Mister_Q> I have all the work with editing and filming them so they go up on our channel
<flexiondotorg> svij, Thanks for organising UbuCon Europe. Can't wait :-)
<cm-t> See you friday !!!!
<svij> flexiondotorg: :)
<cm-t> mister_q right :)
<flexiondotorg> cm-t, Indeed.
 * Mister_Q goes back to the party, see you in essen \o/
<CoderEurope> thanks guys.
<dholbach> haha :)
<svij> great
 * svij goes to update the friday social events on the webpage…
-udsbotu:#ubuntu-uos-community- 5 minutes left in this session!
-udsbotu:#ubuntu-uos-community- 4 minutes left in this session!
-udsbotu:#ubuntu-uos-community- 3 minutes left in this session!
-udsbotu:#ubuntu-uos-community- 2 minutes left in this session!
-udsbotu:#ubuntu-uos-community- 1 minute left in this session!
-udsbotu:#ubuntu-uos-community- This session has ended.
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uos-community to: Currently no events are active in this room - http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1611/community/ - http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2016/11/15/%23ubuntu-uos-community.html
#ubuntu-uos-community 2016-11-16
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uos-community to: Currently no events are active in this room - http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1611/community/ - http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2016/11/16/%23ubuntu-uos-community.html
<CoderEurope> Someone said good morning - its actually good afternoonz ..
<CoderEurope> flexiondotorg: Yeah I didn't see a bug (not that I can file a bug here) for Openshot issues in 16.04.
<CoderEurope> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-mate?field.searchtext=Openshot&search=Search&field.status%3Alist=NEW&field.status%3Alist=INCOMPLETE_WITH_RESPONSE&field.status%3Alist=INCOMPLETE_WITHOUT_RESPONSE&field.status%3Alist=CONFIRMED&field.status%3Alist=TRIAGED&field.status%3Alist=INPROGRESS&field.status%3Alist=FIXCOMMITTED&field.assignee=&field.bug_report
<CoderEurope> er=&field.omit_dupes=on&field.has_patch=&field.has_no_package=
<amircito> Hi
<amircito> LoCo Belize
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uos-community to: Track: Community | Meetup.com for LoCo Teams | Url: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1611/meeting/22721/meetupcom-for-loco-teams/
<CoderEurope> http://pad.ubuntu.com/uos-1611-meetupcom-for-loco-teams
<amircito> Hi Michael
<CoderEurope> \o/ I see you !
<SebthreeBQM10HD> hi
<CoderEurope> QUESTION: Could we create a plugin for firefox, *cough* or add-on for meetup.com ?
<CoderEurope> QUESTION: what license should the pictures be released under on meetup.com community events page ? #random
<CoderEurope> mhall119, add-on for ical meetups for thiunderbird and lightning extension (?)
<CoderEurope> mhall119, Can you paste the feed into irc and etherpad, please ?
<matv1> QUESTION: the meetup.com seems well suited to be helpfull for ubuntu global jams. but i am not sure if they still are going to be planned in the future
<mhall119> https://www.meetup.com/ubuntufl/events/rss/
<matv1> cool!
<CoderEurope> +1
<CoderEurope> QUESTION: What license is the RSS feed under for the Ubuntu meetup.com feed ?
<mhall119> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoTeamPortal/API
<CoderEurope> QUESTION: What is there in terms of funding for Loco and/or 'just locally maintained' groups for the Ubuntu meetup.com meetups ?
<CoderEurope> QUESTION: What is there in terms of planet ubuntu - to advertise your meetup group ? How do we let ppl know of the event ?
<mhall119> http://community.ubuntu.com/help-information/funding/
<CoderEurope> QUESTION: Which is better for family-events - a bar or a tent outside ?
<CoderEurope> QUESTION: Wouldn't it be better if Canonical produced a 'pack' for these sort of events ?
<CoderEurope> QUESTION: As far as music at the event if it is a free license is that Ok to play ?#
<CoderEurope> QUESTION: Tell us a bit about your last ubuntu meetup event please <3 ?
<CoderEurope> QUESTION: What about weather ? Should we plan for an alternative location inside if it has a downpour of rain ?
<CoderEurope> QUESTION: What about Wifi - how do you let ppl know about the password ?
<CoderEurope> QUESTION: What prizes would you give in terms of a quiz from the Camnonical store ?
<CoderEurope> QUESTION: Will there ever be an Ubuntu steam boat party ?
<matv1> haha +1
<CoderEurope> QUESTION: What about a party on a train in the US ?
<popey> We have had numerous parties on trains in the UK
<popey> http://www.watercressline.co.uk/product.php/10/real-ale-train-r-a-t
<popey> that one
<matv1> sorry have to be off. good info mhall119. thanks!
<CoderEurope> QUESTION: How do we let ppl know on say the Launchpa cyclist group that there is a meetup.com event in future - how far ahead can you plan ?
<CoderEurope> QUESTION: Would we get funding for ubuntu group flyers for events ?
<CoderEurope> no its not geographically centric
<CoderEurope> QUESTION: How long should an ubuntu event last ?
<CoderEurope> QUESTION: What about ppl who want to fly-in - how do we let them know about accommodation ?
<CoderEurope> QUESTION: Do we get reductions for USBs from the Canonical Store - who should we ask ?
<CoderEurope> can you post details in ierc and the etherpad ?
<CoderEurope> QUESTION: How do we get JonoBacon to come to our event to give a talk -is he still canonical ?
<CoderEurope> QUESTION: Should we invest in name-tag for staff for meetup.com events ?
<CoderEurope> **name-tags
<CoderEurope> QUESTION: Are there any Irish links for say a St. Patricks day events ?
<CoderEurope> QUESTION: Should we go with DVD's or USB's for events ?
<CoderEurope> QUESTION: What about hot-plugging - should we invest in an event where you can plug in your laptop to the mains ?
<CoderEurope> QUESTION: What puzzles should we do at the Ubuntu meetup.com events that work for ppl who use Ubuntu ?
<CoderEurope> yes a quiz
<CoderEurope> QUESTIOn: what about non-touching policies for #ubuntu-women I've heard Defcon has those . Are they applicable  for not hassling ppl ?
<CoderEurope> mhall119, high five duder ;)
<mhall119> thanks CoderEurope
-udsbotu:#ubuntu-uos-community- 5 minutes left in this session!
-udsbotu:#ubuntu-uos-community- 4 minutes left in this session!
-udsbotu:#ubuntu-uos-community- 3 minutes left in this session!
-udsbotu:#ubuntu-uos-community- 2 minutes left in this session!
-udsbotu:#ubuntu-uos-community- 1 minute left in this session!
-udsbotu:#ubuntu-uos-community- This session has ended.
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uos-community to: Currently no events are active in this room - http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1611/community/ - http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2016/11/16/%23ubuntu-uos-community.html
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uos-community to: Track: Community | Snapping KDE Applications | Url: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1611/meeting/22719/snapping-kde-applications/
<sgclark2> well we are in a hangout.. trying to sort out getting live
<mhall119> sitter: sgclark2 https://hangouts.google.com/hangouts/_/ytl/0Qujb16O8bnE2D_rglA6oZAW7IJNwOCg3UILtHYXrKg=?hl=en_US&authuser=0
<mhall119> anyone on http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1611/meeting/22719/snapping-kde-applications/ please refresh the page, we've had to change the video link
<mhall119> should be live now
<larryprice> yup
<mhall119> http://youtu.be/eOeDpoO6XT8 if anybody can't see the video
<mhall119> if anyone has questions for the presenters about KDE or snaps, please ask them here starting with QUESTION in all caps
<SebthreeBQM10HD> hi
<mhall119> QUESTION: Do the app snaps need to build the frameworks libraries, or does the part you build against provide pre-built binaries?
<mhall119> it's Mr. Potatohead :)
<mhall119> my kids loved that one when they were younger
<sitter> http://build.neon.kde.org/view/snap%20(build)/
<CoderEurope> sgclark2:    Hiya : hows the patreon going for you ? ( http://scarlettgatelyclark.com/ ) #random
<sgclark2> hi, ok, did not generate enough to live heh.
<CoderEurope> yeah - I recall you doing something months ago. But I guess you've to keep the blog going ..
<flexiondotorg> QUESTION: You mention KDE is investing in snaps and flatpak. How do they compare for creating package for KDE?
<mhall119> QUESTION: Other than the dbus interface, is there anything blocking you from publishing these apps in the stable store?
<mhall119> thanks, I'll pass that info up to the snapd developers
 * mhall119 should give Kate another try, it's been years since I last used it
<mhall119> QUESTION: can you show us kf5-launch and how it tells the app how to use the content-share from the frameworks snap?
<sitter> https://github.com/apachelogger/kf5-snap-env
<CoderEurope> QUESTION: Will all of these games be on the Plasma 5 kde phone ?
<mhall119> QUESTION: you have some apps in the edge channel already, can you demo how to install them?
<mhall119> with the frameworks snap, etc
<mhall119> if you're interested in mobile UIs for KDE, look into the Kirigami project
<mhall119> QUESTION: do the packages in --edge get updated daily from CI?
<CoderEurope> QUESTION: Is all of this projekt on the kde wiki entrie/s ?
<mhall119> QUESTION: How can others get involved in helping you two with snap packaging these apps?
<mhall119> which IRC channels?
<mhall119> #kde-neon and #kde-devel
<sgclark2> sgclark and sitter
<mhall119> thanks sitter for the presentation and demo, and thank you both for the work you've put into this
<CoderEurope> no other questions.
<CoderEurope> sgclark2: good talk - glad to hear most of it (in another meeting aswell).
-udsbotu:#ubuntu-uos-community- 5 minutes left in this session!
-udsbotu:#ubuntu-uos-community- 4 minutes left in this session!
-udsbotu:#ubuntu-uos-community- 3 minutes left in this session!
-udsbotu:#ubuntu-uos-community- 2 minutes left in this session!
-udsbotu:#ubuntu-uos-community- 1 minute left in this session!
-udsbotu:#ubuntu-uos-community- This session has ended.
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uos-community to: Currently no events are active in this room - http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1611/community/ - http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2016/11/16/%23ubuntu-uos-community.html
